# Very itchy horse, biting himself badly



## daisycrazy (27 October 2010)

This chestnut gelding has never had a problem before (has always liked to be scratched, but no more itchy than the average). He hasn't been ridden regularly this summer due to my pregnancy/new baby so hasn't had quite as much daily grooming as usual, despite best efforts. He is very itchy - pasterns (fore & hind), fetlocks (f&h), backs of cannons/tendons (f&h), backs of knees, elbows, chest, groin, stifles, thighs, hocks. I thought maybe it is caused by harvest mites as he has also been in a new field this year. He has bitten himself on his legs such that he has big weeping sores. I have been applying camrosa, which is really helping, but it is taking a 500g tub in one application. After a session of scab removal and camrosa application his legs tend to be thick the next morning.

I really don't think it is sweet itch (no mane and tail rubbing, etc.). He did come into contact with a horse during the summer (not on my watch, needless to say) who had an unexplained itchy face with hair loss and a small amount of scabbing and it was only after that that my horse developed a problem.

Any ideas about (a) cause, (b) treatment and (c) whether he needs a vet, gratefully received.


----------



## beeswax (27 October 2010)

spray the poor thing with staykill for lice/mites for starters if he hasnt improved in 2 days then consider he might have rworm which is fungal so spray with stericelle spray.  Do not use camerosa cream whilst using the sprays.  I would then call the vet if there is no improvement after 5 days, poor thing, good luck


----------



## Sandstone1 (27 October 2010)

Not sure if you should use staykill, think thats for household fleas ie carpets etc.
Frontline or coopers might help.


----------



## tullystud (27 October 2010)

5ml (pony) 10ml horse spot-on works too although not licensed in horses.


----------



## daisycrazy (27 October 2010)

Thanks for these suggestions. Will try them. Really don't think it's ringworm, though - have looked carefully and certainly doesn't look like any ringworm I've seen before. If he ends up at the vet will ask them to check.

Any other suggestions welcome!


----------



## dilbert (27 October 2010)

My cob gets very itchy when he OD's on grass


----------



## pachypach (27 October 2010)

our pony itches her face like mad, and creates scabs etc around sep/oct.
eventually diagnosed as harvest mites. vet prescribes anti inflammatory anti itch stuff (used for dogs!) came in a tiny tube at 20 a tube, which lasted 2 days!
having very successfully used neem oil on human head lice, I thought I'd try it on her face. after 4 days she stopped itching, and it helped heal the scars and the hair grow back
not even half the price of camrosa (have also tried this!), have a read on what it is good for. I order mine from
http://www.pureneem.co.uk/
the oil goes a long way, have also used the neel salve on heels when she had a bit of mud fever
let us know how you get on


----------



## loopylucifer (27 October 2010)

could be lice? have a really good look in mane at the roots and round poll see if you can see eggs. had once was convinced it had lice for ages but couldn't find an egg or louse anywhere. After about three weeks finally spotted one louse on shoulder then spotted hundreds of the buggers the horse was totaly riddled with the how we missed them (several of us had looked) i do not know. very easy to treat either with wash from vet or frontline.


----------



## TicTac (27 October 2010)

Was watching a Vet school programe last night and there was a horse on there who was exhibiting the same problems as your horse.

The horse went into the clinic and had a load of allergen tests in the form of various injections into the neck to see the reaction. This particular horse proved to be allergic to clover and various grasses/pollens so a vaccine was made.

Might be worth getting your vet to do a few tests rather than randomly giving it lotions and potions without really knowing what you are dealing with!


----------



## daisycrazy (27 October 2010)

Thanks again for these responses. TicTac I don't disagree, although this horse has hitherto not shown any tendency to succumb to anything, including allergies. I think it must be mites, though can't see them. Have also looked for lice and will keep looking, but he isn't rubbing his mane or tail at all, it's very much head and legs.


----------



## ImogenBurrows (27 October 2010)

TicTac said:



			Was watching a Vet school programe last night and there was a horse on there who was exhibiting the same problems as your horse.

The horse went into the clinic and had a load of allergen tests in the form of various injections into the neck to see the reaction. This particular horse proved to be allergic to clover and various grasses/pollens so a vaccine was made.

*Might be worth getting your vet to do a few tests rather than randomly giving it lotions and potions without really knowing what you are dealing with!*

Click to expand...

Nail on head   The horse above had probably gone through all this stuff first and _then_ ended up with allergy testing....rarer than ectoparasites.



daisycrazy said:



			Thanks again for these responses. TicTac I don't disagree, although this horse has hitherto not shown any tendency to succumb to anything, including allergies. *I think it must be mites, though can't see them. Have also looked for lice and will keep looking, but he isn't rubbing his mane or tail at all, it's very much head and legs*.
		
Click to expand...

You probably won't find mites either - I don't think I ever have!!  You stated at the OP that you thought it was mites - but you haven't treated for it!!  Get you vet to pop out and confirm & give an appropriate injection to kill them if they agree.  If not then sample could be taken.  

In my experience treating with injection in mites cases is often effective and cheaper than frontline, plus it's licensed. 

Oh and Ringworm is _very rarely_ itchy in the horse IME.

Sounds like the poor horse may end up hurting himself and creating secondary lesions which are more hassle and sore for the horse, than they are worth. 

Hope that helps,

Imogen


----------



## daisycrazy (27 October 2010)

Many thanks Imogen - actually the purpose of the Camrosa was to treat for mites and it is definitely helping him, it's just a hugely expensive way of tackling the problem, whether it is mites or not. I had no idea, however, that you could inject. Will definitely get vet out on that basis.


----------



## ImogenBurrows (28 October 2010)

daisycrazy said:



			Many thanks Imogen - actually the purpose of the *Camrosa was to treat for mites* and it is definitely helping him, it's just a hugely expensive way of tackling the problem, whether it is mites or not. I had no idea, however, that you could inject. Will definitely get vet out on that basis.
		
Click to expand...

It's likely to be helping by soothing the skin, not treating the mites.  As far as I know the Camrosa cream has nothing in it that will actually kill mites effectively.   If you mean their powder  they claim it "smells nice to us and _repels_ lice".  the key word is repel not kill.  

How many fly repellents do we complain about because they don't work.  IMO most louse powders are inefficient these days and at least half of cases I see will have been treated with one prior to diagnosis.

It can be expensive and also doesn't work very well at all either. 

Sorry for the rant, hope you get it sorted soon. 
Imogen


----------



## daisycrazy (28 October 2010)

Thanks Imogen - the Camrosa (gel stuff) literature certainly suggests it cures mite problems so it's a bit misleading. I had looked at the ingredients and it basically just includes the stuff they use in mothballs. My primary intention in using it was simply to make him more comfortable whilst I worked out what was causing the problem.


----------



## Sam22 (28 October 2010)

Definately sounds like mites and I would get the vet to confirm and treat with injections but you must also disinfect your stable, throw away all current bedding and disinfect all tack, rugs and grooming kit or they will come straight back and you will have to pay for the injections again. In my experience in horses with such severe symptoms I often do find mites by putting selotape strips on the lesions then looking at them down the microscope but not finding them certainly does not rule out the diagnosis and as this costs more money if the vet is sure by the symptoms you may as well go ahead with injections, which by the way are NOT liscenced in the horse. This means if your horse has an adverse reaction there wil be no come back on the drug company because they have not done neccessary tests to prove the drug (dectomax) is safe in the horse but is used extensively in Assie and NZ to worm horses. I have used it many times and not had any problems so far. Good luck and please don't forget disinfect everything!


----------



## Tnavas (30 October 2010)

Try bathing him with Nizeral shampoo - you can buy it from the chemist. Dilute with hand hot water and lather up well working well into the base of the coat. Leave at least 10 mins before scraping off excess. I tend not to rinse as the ketaconisol needs a chance to work well.

If you use an old face cloth it is rough enough to gently remove any scabs that are ready to come off.

Generally I've found one wash is enough but it doesn't hurt to wash again a few days later.

Feeding a supplement containing Copper and Zinc also helps to strengthen the skin from within.


----------



## Maesfen (30 October 2010)

I second the feeding it from within and would suggest Brewers Yeast which seems to have a very good effect on skin, coat and condition overall including hoof quality.  It has B12 in it which is often used as a pick-me-up by vets too.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 October 2010)

Sounds like mine: he has feather and got very itchy. I asked the vet for a Dectomax injection and he has been fine since.


----------

